# countdown Anyone.....



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

when are we going to be on the ice?? I say thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I sure hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with drjongy :beer:

Waaay too much good stuff to get in before I worry about ice fishing.. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Christmas would be fine with me!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

First week of December.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

KEN W said:


> First week of December.


I agree first week iin Dec. Although theres still great great hunting, and i think ice-fishing will be in full throttle end of december..


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Man i get pumped when i see when someone posts in the icefishing section. I will say thanksgiving weekend, 2x4's on my feet and all :lol:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say it is a little early yet, I really don't start fishing until after muzzleloader season anyway. Usually always good ice by then.


----------

